# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ahmet Altan kimin oğlu?

## bozok

*Ahmet Altan kimin oğlu?* 


*25.06.2009* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TüRKİYE, bağırsaklarını temizliyormuş! ünce kendi bağırsaklarını temizlesinler.

Yakın tarihle yüzleşmemizi sağlayacaklarmış, gizli kapaklı hiçbir şey kalmayacakmış, hatta rahmetli Menderes’e Yassıada’da yapılan işkenceleri bile bütün ayrıntılarıyla ortaya çıkaracaklarmış!

*“Kürt Tarık”* olarak bilinen Yassıada Komutanı Yarbay Tarık Güryay’ın yaptığı işkenceleri herhalde...

Bunları anlatırken öylesine heyecanlanıyor, öylesine kendilerinden geçiyorlar ki, her biri vatan kurtaran aslan sanki.

Bu vatan kurtaran aslanların başını Ahmet Altan çekiyor. Halaskarların komutanı o yani.

Sürekli darbe paranoyası yaşayan Ahmet Altan, arada bir aynaya bakıyor mu?

Aynaya bakmaktan korkuyorsa, idolü ve her şeyi olan sevgili babasının suratına bakabiliyor mu?

Bakıyorsa, ne görüyor?

Tipik bir *“darbeci suratı”* mı? 

***

AşAğIDAKİ yazıyı çerçeveletip Ahmet Altan’a göndermek isterdim.

üünkü bu yazı, Ahmet Altan’ın babası üetin Altan’ın ne yaman bir darbeci oluğunu belgeleyen bir yazı...

27 Mayıs 1960 darbesinin sabahı, Milliyet Gazetesi’ndeki köşesinde *“Büyük Gün”* başlığıyla yer almıştı. Noktası ve virgülüne dokunmadan aynen yayınlıyoruz: 

*“Bütün Türk vatanperverleri bu muazzam ve şanlı günün sevinci ve heyecanı içindedirler.* 

*üürümüş, sufli politik tertiplerinin şahsi ihtiraslarla Türkiye’yi en tehlikeli badirelere, kardeş kavgalarına sürüklemek üzere olduğu bir sırada, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin medeni bir şekilde devlet idaresine el koymaları ve memleketi karanlık bir akibetten kurtarmaları, tarihimizin büyüklüğüne yakışan mutlu bir hareket olarak, Milletimize hür ve insan haklarına uygun yeni ufuklar açmaktadır.* 

*Kara ve şüpheli günler selamete ermiş ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin şahsında mukedderatına hakim olmuştur.* 

*Silahlı Kuvvetlerimizi tam zamanında ve üstün bir anlayışla, Milletin kaderini, gitmekte olduğu kötü yoldan bir anda aydınlığa çıkarmıştır.* 
*Her türlü yalan, baskı ve küçük oyunlardan uzak olarak, Kurucu Meclis’in koyacağı demokratik prensipler çerçevesinde, yakında serbest seçimlere gidilecektir.* 

*Vatandaşların vakur bir anlayışla aynı milletin çocukları olduklarını hatırlamaları, Hukuk ve İnsan Haklarının koyduğu esaslar içinde, hür bir memlekette yaşayabilmek için birbirlerine kardeşce davranmaları bugün her zamandan ziyade milli bir vazife olmuştur.* 

*Artık hiçbir partinin rozeti kanun dışı bir imtiyazın sembolü olmayacaktır. Güzel vatanımızda eşit ve hür olarak insanca yaşamanın saadetini paylaşacağımız dakikalar yakındır.*

*Kinsiz, baskısız ve zindansız kardeşce bir sevginin memleket üzerinde esas saadetini duyuyor ve bu büyük günü candan alkışlıyoruz.* 

*Nefretlerin, kıskançlıkların ve ahlaksızlıkların uğursuz bulutları dağılmaktadır. Bütün vatandaşların bu yeni devrin kapısından bir tek vücut halinde girmeleri ve her türlü şahsi duyguların üzerinde, memleket menfaatlerini düşünmeleri en kutsal vazife olmuştur.* 

*Hakiki hürriyetin saati çalmıştır. Atatürk’ün inkilaplarına bağlı olarak demokratik bir memlekette Türklüğün şerefine yakışan bir nizamın temelleri atılmaktadır.* 

*Yaşasın Türk milleti yaşasın Türk Ordusu...”*


*Hiç utanma yok mu bunlarda!..* 

...

----------


## bozok

*O AİLE DüşüNCE HAYATININ üZERİNDE BİR KARA BULUTTUR*
** 
Akşam Gazetesi yazarı Oray Eğin bugün gazetedeki köşesinde Altan Ailesi’ni çok sert eleştirdi. Eğin Altanlar’ın hep moda olanı takip ettiklerini, kimi zaman sağcı kimi zaman solcu kimi zaman cemaatçi kimi zaman Kürtçü olduklarını söyledi. Eğin’e göre Altan ailesi Türkiye’nin entelektüel dünyasında bir kara bulut idi. Oray Eğin’in Altan Ailesi’ne isyanını anlattığı o yazısı şöyle:

En güzel tabir Yalçın Küçük'ten gelmişti,* 'küfür romanları'* demişti Ahmet Altan'ın bugün romancı olarak anılmasını sağlayan edebiyat parçalamalarına dair. Bugün* 'azizlerin içindeki orospu'yu, 'orospuların içindeki azize'*yi keşfetme turlarına çıkan,* 'kadın memelerine vatanı satan'* Ahmet Altan o yıllarda edebiyatta epey politikti. Bugün gazetelerde yapmaya çalıştığına benzer provokasyonları kitaplarında yapmak için uğraşıyordu. 

Sebebi çok basitti. 12 Eylül dönemiydi, solculuk demode olmuştu. Türkiye yeni bir açılımın eşiğindeydi, üzal'ın* 'vizyonu'* yükselen değerdi ve Uğur Mumcu'nun tabiriyle* 'aile boyu döneklik'* kültürü edinmiş bir ailenin isyankar oğluydu.

Bir insanın yazmış olmaktan utanacağı kadar amatör ve zavallı bir roman olan *'Dört Mevsim Sonbahar'*dan tutun da *'Sudaki İz'*e edebiyat macerasının tek ama tek bir amacı vardı: Solculara ve solculuğa küfretmek. Devrim yapma hayaliyle hayatlarını kaybeden binlerce insanla dalga geçmek ve kendisini onlar üzerinden aklamak.

Vizyona adapte olmak, kendisini bir* 'burjuva'* olarak göstermek. Kısacası göz kırpmak ve 80'lerin *'yükselen değeri'* olarak kabul edilmek.

70'lerde de babası aynıydı. Gençleri gaza getirir, o evinin balkonunda viski içerek ölen binlerce insanı izlerdi. 70'lerde devrimcilik modaydı çünkü, 12 Mart gerçekleştiği zaman nasıl askerlere şakşakçılık yaptığı o yılların gazetelerinde belgeli olarak duruyor.

Askerin gelmesini, hükümeti devirmesini alkışlamıştı üetin Altan kendi darbe günlüklerinde...

O yüzden şimdi hiç kimse kalkıp da Altan ailesinin darbeye karşı aldığı tavırları falan anlatmasın. 

Neyin mücadelesini vermişler, neye direnmişler, neyi feda etmişler ki?
Babası 12 Mart'a alkış tutmuş, oğlu 12 Eylül olur olmaz solcu geçmişine küfretmiş ve üzal'a yaranmış. Cumhurbaşkanı'nı ayakta alkışlayan, iktidar sofrasında kadeh tokuşturan onlar. Hangi demokrasi mücadelesinden bahsediyorsunuz, tek amaçları ceplerini doldurmak ve kendilerine rant sağlamaktı.

En büyük özellikleri ise ne modaysa onun peşinden gitmek...
ünce solculara küfretmek, sonra üzalcılık, sonra dönemin modasına uygun olarak Kürtçülük, şimdi Fethullahçılık ve Siyasal İslamcılık... 

Bugün Türkiye'de gerçek bir darbe havası olsa, asker de gerçekten darbe yapmaya niyetli olsa, kamuoyunda bir darbe beklentisi olsa baba-abi-kardeş-torun-damat hep bir ağızdan en büyük darbeci olurlardı. Babasının 12 Mart'ta yaptığı gibi darbeye alkış tutarlar, askeri müdahalenin öneminden bahsederlerdi...

Ama şimdi moda askere vurmak, onlar da modaya uyuyor...
Hadi vursunlar, ama en acıklı olanı ne biliyor musunuz?

üok ama çok cahiller... Altan ailesini Türkiye'nin düşünce hayatından çıkarın ve ne eksilir, hiç hesapladınız mı?* 'Bayburt'a tenis kortları açılsın'* gibi absürd fikirler ve *'bir kadın memesine vatanı satarım'* türü ucuz pornografi dışında literatüre ne katkıları var?

O profesör oğlan dünyanın herhangi bir üniversitenin ancak kantincisi olabilir... Diğerinin gazeteciliği geçmişte de, bugün de ortada... Babasının tek ama tek yeteneği Türkçe'yi çok iyi kullanması...

Gerisi koca bir boş ve düşünce akımlarına yönelik bir *'ikoncan'* olma çabası... Ne ama ne modaysa onun peşinden gittiler, bugün de gitmeye devam ederler.

Dün küfür romanı yazarlar, yarın alenen küfür ederler...
Yazık ki düzeyleri de çok düşüktür; sokak diliyle entelektüel mücadeleye kalkışma çabalarından olsa gerek. 

Bu ailenin Türkiye'nin düşünce hayatı üzerinde oluşturduğu kara buluta isyan ediyorum.


*Bir cahili düzeltelim*

Adam profesör olmuş ama gerçekten cahil... Bu okumuş olanı bir de... ünce dedi ki *'Dünyanın neresinde askeri mahkeme var'*, yanıtı Genelkurmay Başkanı'ndan aldı. Google'lasa öğrenir oysa. Hadi bilgisayar kullanamıyor, bari kulağına kalem sokan çantacısına sorsaydı...

Tipik bir *'Hem dersini çalışmamış hem de şişman herkesten'* durumu. 

Dansöz; şimdi kıvırıyor... *'Askeri mahkeme hiçbir yerde yok'* diye tutturdu rezil oldu ya, şimdi de diyor ki* 'Dünyanın bir tek ülkesinde Askeri Yargıtay var mı, onu söyleyin'* diyor...

*Al sana yanıtı: Amerika Birleşik Devletleri!*



*Odatv.com*
29 Haziran 2009

----------

